# Netherlands player needs advice



## Jon1967 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi,
I started playing golf in October 2013 with a 54HC. I got it down to 20 within a year with just 5 lessons. Then I hit the wall. I just couldnt get lower that the 20. My biggest problem is that I hold my club the 'wrong' way. Not left top/right bottom baseball grip but with right on top. Unfortunately its nearly impossible to get proper lessons because of my grip. Does anyone have any tips? Are there any others out there who grip the same way? Should I change to left-top? Not really an option I suppose because I cant afford new lessons from scratch. Maybe there is someone here in The Netherlands who would take me under their wing and give me free lessons / advice?? 
Looking forward to your replies. Dutch readers can reply in Dutch of course. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Maybe it's not the way you grip it that is the problem. Work on your short game and putting. It's the quickest and easiest way to improve your game. Don't feel like the only way to improve is just your swing. Work on strategy,and missing in the right spots and you'll get below 20. Good luck and let me know how things progress.


----------

